# ATO: Quick tips for activity statements



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/Employers/Quick-tips-for-activity-statements/
*Quick tips for activity statements*










*14 July 2020*

When completing your next business activity statement (BAS), remember:

Only claim GST credits for the business portion of purchases.
Check you aren't claiming for GST-free items.
You need to claim GST and fuel tax credits within four years.
If your business runs fundraising events, check your Income Tax and GST reporting requirements.
*JobKeeper payments aren't reported on your activity statement, they're reported as income in your income tax return.*
You can vary your pay as you go (PAYG) instalment amount or rate on your activity statement.Lodge this before lodging your income tax return.
Additional support is available. Act early so we can help you as soon as possible.

Need more time? You can:
lodge online - you may be eligible for two extra weeks to lodge and pay
set up an instalment payment plan
prepay using BPAY®, credit or debit card.

Made a mistake? Revise or fix the mistake on your next activity statement.
Waiting for a refund? Ensure your lodgments are up to date.
Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you.
*Next step:*

If you can't lodge and pay on time
*Find out about:*

BAS and GST tips
When you can claim a GST credit
GST and fundraising

[Emphasis added]

*Jack Malarkey comments:*

Rideshare drivers are ineligible to claim fuel tax credits. Fuel tax credits are not the same as GST credits on fuel. For more information, see:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Fuel-schemes/Fuel-tax-credits---business/


----------



## Cil (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks Jack


----------

